# I have a bad case of "Empty Nest" syndrom



## Brandi* (Jul 31, 2008)

_oops here is the "e" _






So I have been feeling very lonely since Miss Melody left. I do not regret my decision and I know I did the right thing but it is still hard



I have my three other critters which I love to death but I can only post so many pics of them and you all know nothing can replace the presence of a horse lol



So what I was hoping is that some of you who happen to have critters other than horses would post pics of your little ones





I know some of you have them but don't get to share them very often so I thought this would be fun


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 31, 2008)

Do my horses, llamas, and dog count



well here they are ...

Along Came Polly or as I like to call her "Daddys Lil' Princess" ...






Little Titan or as I like to call "Boo" I have no idea why



...











"Daddys Little Princess" and "Boo" grazing togethor ...






Toby the dog ...






Carrot Top the Llama ...






Justina II ...






Felicity ...











more coming OH! ...


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 31, 2008)

heres some more ...

Jazzmatazz ...






Silverrado ...











Two Sox ...
















Merry Noel growing up



...































More coming ...


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jul 31, 2008)

The only other animals I have are chickens (no pictures), a barn cat (no pictures) and my pug puppy, so you will have to settle for pug cuteness. This is my totally spoiled rotten little boy, Rascal!











I wish I had other animals to share! I will have to take a couple pictures of our chickens. We only have 2 for right now. My mom gave them to us. We are in the middle of building a coop for them, so for now they are in a wire cage! Poor things! Hopefully we will get the coop done quickly so they can have more room! And I really really want to get a mini donkey, but haven't done it yet!

Edited to add: He really doesn't have blue eyes! LOL!! The flash always does that to him. And it is really hard to take a picture of a totally black dog in the house without the flash!


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 31, 2008)

Garracettia Josephina ...











Noche ...






Toby ...











Elsondro ...






Miss Cleveland ...






More coming ...


----------



## mininik (Jul 31, 2008)

I must have missed something... you rehomed Melody?


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 31, 2008)

Group shots I and II ...











Some of our aging ladies ...






Gloria ...






Jackson ...






"Who needs "Sunset Tan" when you tan au' naturale at Blue Moon Miniatures?"






Sorry for all the pictures well these are some of my favorite photos so



oh Brandi* if you want a new companion or a few try llamas their awesome






its true


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes I did. Here is the post from a few weeks ago.

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...2&hl=Melody



mininik said:


> I must have missed something... you rehomed Melody?


----------



## CrescentMinis (Aug 1, 2008)

Besides the horses, we have 2 house kitties (no pics), and my dogs who were here before the horses:

My boxer babies:

Hoss (with my daughter)






Jazz


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a dog and two cats at home




James




Daisy




Emma


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is the peacock from my barn..


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 1, 2008)

Great pics everyone!

Hey Dan!

I love all your pics but even I am having a hard time loading all of them with DSL



It's taking quite some time for all of them to load. Is there a way you could shrink them down since there are so many of them? I'm sure other's would love to see all these pics too



Love all your critters


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 1, 2008)

Besides the minis we have the dogs, banty chickens, ducks and a few riding horses..

This is my long haired dachshund female pup Sassy:






My male dachshund as a pup, need new pics of him










My female short hair dachshund:






My brother's JRT:






The shelties:






My big AQHA guy Zip:






Zip and my old trail mare and my sister's gelding:






My sister's ducks:






And some of the resident "chicks"



I think these were a set of last year's, but right now we've got 4 sets of banty chicks (ranging from 2 chicks for a hen to a hen with 8) and then we've got two regular hens sitting nests..


----------



## VernB (Aug 1, 2008)

We have quite a few critters around here.

Here's our miniature Jeresey bull.

As a calf
















around 10 months






12 months






A heifer calf born this year aka Bobbie











Bobbie "the little calf" standing next to a standard jersey calf that is younger than her.






Our suri alpaca's
















A few of our rabbits.

Lionhead rabbit











Holland lop and guinea pig.


----------



## VernB (Aug 1, 2008)

And last but not least is our pet sparrow. We raised him from a baby.
















Thanks for letting me share.

Enjoy


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 1, 2008)

Lucky C

Your dogs are so cute!!!!! And there are so many



They are very lucky to have you



What do you do with your chicks? Do you sell them? I love your ducks too!

Vernb

You have the cutest animals EVER!



Those rabbits are adorable



My Grandpa had a pet crow that he raised! It was pretty neat when people came over. Everybody like him


----------



## Stef (Aug 1, 2008)

Zoey our toy poodle.






Jack my PowderPuff Chinese Crested.






Carla our big loveable mutt.






Twister and Alfonso the alpaca boys.






Diesel the nigerian dwarf goat.






Some of the peacocks.






And of course the barn cats and kittens.


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 1, 2008)

Oooohhh Stef! Your goat is cool looking


----------



## cowgurl_up (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, I'll play! I am an animal lover, so I have had or currently have just about any kind of animal you can think of, but am down on numbers since the house we are in does not allow pets!

First off, the Labs. Mine is Mandy (the red) and my fiance's Levi (the white).






Next is my cockatiel Bacardi, he loves the computer mouse and will actually "fight" you for it!!! He is happily living with my parents for now.






I also have 6 parakeets who all live with Bacardi in a large flight cage.

My last pet would be my tree frog, but no pictures of him either (shhhhhh don't tell my landlord I have a pet in the house!!!!)

I love everyone elses' pet pics!


----------



## ~Dan (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanx Brandi* ... i try to resize my pictures but they never stay that size and I do it using the photobucket editor, but it dosent save that way



sorry their so big I love each and every one of them


----------



## barnbum (Aug 1, 2008)

Brandi--I cannot ignore a plea to soothe your heart....






Our dogs--Suzy Q and Shimano











Snickers--my stall inspector and scarer of horses--she hides when she knows they're coming and sninisterly leaps out to scare them!















And--a nest of birds that was in the barn two years ago....and a chicken that stayed with us a few days after riding someone's axel to our home.















We have rabbits, too--but I can't find the photos.

Brandi--are you feeling better, yet?


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are some of my non-horse companions











Winston, shih-tzu:





Willow, shih-tzu:






Whitney, shih-tzu:






Maggie, lab x chow:






Kelsey, collie:






Keeper, Maine Coon:






Leroy, George, Jasper & Henry, Nigerian Dwarf Goats:


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 1, 2008)

Karla,

That was a nice looking chicken...too bad she didn't hang around



A few weeks ago I was driving home and as I was driving over what I thought was a leaf, it suddenly moved



I slammed on the breaks, jumped out of the truck and ran over to it. It was a little baby chick that for some reason had been separated from the rest of the group. I knew who owned the chickens so I took it to their house. The guy just said, "just set it down there with the dogs"



:shocked I said, um NO! He said they wouldn't hurt it but I didn't trust him. So he took it but I hope he didn't hurt it



If I didn't have a dog that would kill it, I would have brought the little one home with me



They are so cute!!!!!!

Jill,

Your collie is gorgeous





Thanks for making me feel better everyone


----------

